# Swollen Leg (fetlock area) Due to Foot Abscess ???



## coreteam1 (21 October 2010)

My boy came in from the field on Wednesday evening with a swollen leg, just on the inside and outside of his near hind around his fetlock and slightly above.

I automatically thought the worse can scenario (I always do!) and thought of damaged tendons, ligaments etc

The I remembered in the past my boy has had the same symptoms when he suffered a series of awful foot abscesses.  It was almost every time he was shod (so sacked that farrier!)  but he has been fine over the past two years, until now!
So I got my farrier to take off the shoe today but sadly,no sign of an abscess.  I did poultice his foot though and will continue to poultice  tomorrow in the hope that this will draw out the abscess if there is one.

I just wondered if anyone else had seen their horses leg swell due to a foot abscess?  If I remember rightly my boy got the swollen leg, then the lameness and the abscess normally burst/showed itself a few days later so fingers crossed this happens soon!
Why do things like this happen to me when I have so much planned I'm sure my boy knows what is coming up so does this on purpose! 

Also in Vet


----------



## millitiger (22 October 2010)

yep, whenever mine have had hoof absesses their leg has swollen up too.


----------



## xxRachelxx (22 October 2010)

Yep. happened to me too. Friend of mines pony went badly lame, swollen fetlock and same as you we all panicked! But it was an abcess.


----------



## coreteam1 (22 October 2010)

Fingers crossed then!


----------



## helencharlie (22 October 2010)

Charlie had the same about 4 weeks ago, but was intermittenly lame and sound. Got both the vet and the farrier to him. He hasnt got an abcess, but a hole in the sole of his hoof! We dont know how he managed that. But he is barefoot and coping at present. So it may not be an abcess, but just keep an eye on the sole of the hoof if there is anything else


----------



## irishdraught (22 October 2010)

Yep, 
I used to have a mare who had particularly hard soles but was prone to abscesses due to a previous laminitis problem. As the abscess couldn't track downwards, it always used to track up and burst at the coronet. Her leg used to swell a lot and we knew that a burst was imminent when it happened. 

You may find a tender spot around the coronet.


----------



## SamuelWhiskers (22 October 2010)

my lad has had this too, his whole leg has swollen before with a foot absess, really concerning, his coronet band too was very puffy.

I hope find it soon, have you tried hot/cold tubbing?? to try draw anything out? Mine lost a shoe out hunting the other week, his was a bit footy on it, to be expected, i tubbed his foot twice a day, just to try draw any buising out.

Also have you checked for thrush? 

Hope he's o.k soon


----------



## QUICKFIRE (22 October 2010)

removed, sorry no help.


----------



## smellsofhorse (22 October 2010)

Yep mine boy had a slight swollen leg when he had an abscess.


----------



## coreteam1 (22 October 2010)

I gave him two bute last night and two this morning and the swelling still there.  I think I can remember the vet saying Bute won't take the swelling down if it is an abscess?

I've put a poultice on today for the day and will see how it looks later.  I'm going to soak his foot (if he will let me!) in warm water and Epsom salts later has anyone tried this?  I've read it on an American forum, that the Epsom salts help to draw out infection, if it can get out anywhere!


----------



## measles (22 October 2010)

Agree with others - one of our liveries recently had an abscess and her leg was also swollen although I have also known them without associated swelling.


----------

